# Tornado em Cascais - 16 Abril 2010



## Carlos Portugal (16 Abr 2010 às 09:39)

Caros Amigos:

Sendo a primeira vez que participo neste Fórum (apesar de o seguir há mais de um ano), aproveito para Vos saudar e comunicar que, há cerca de 15 minutos (9:23h), houve um tornado em Cascais, que veio do mar e se dissipou sobre a baixa da cidade em poucos minutos. Chove por bátegas fortes, alternando com acalmias, desde há cerca de três quartos de hora. O vento vem por rajadas, e estão 13ºC.

Realmente, o velho adágio está correcto: Abril, águas mil...

Cumprimentos


----------



## ct5iul (16 Abr 2010 às 09:57)

*Re: Tornado em Cascais - 16 Abril*



Carlos Portugal disse:


> Caros Amigos:
> 
> Sendo a primeira vez que participo neste Fórum (apesar de o seguir há mais de um ano), aproveito para Vos saudar e comunicar que, há cerca de 15 minutos (9:23h), houve um tornado em Cascais, que veio do mar e se dissipou sobre a baixa da cidade em poucos minutos. Chove por bátegas fortes, alternando com acalmias, desde há cerca de três quartos de hora. O vento vem por rajadas, e estão 13ºC.
> 
> ...



Bom dia  BEM VINDO ando a procura de informações do tornado em cascais mas nao encontro nada na web se tiveres mais informaçoes posta aqui no forum


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2010 às 13:46)

*Re: Tornado em Cascais - 16 Abril*

Confirmado em definitivo a tromba de água em Cascais hoje:


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/noticia.a...hannelID=00000021-0000-0000-0000-000000000021

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/KfwdGza4SRqRlOmyocwk"]Mau tempo em Cascais - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

Espectáculo! 

Andamos cercados!


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 14:57)

Imagens do *tornado* disponíveis na página da TVI 24


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

Wow!


----------



## actioman (16 Abr 2010 às 19:12)

Grandes fotos e filme! 

Este ano isto está ao rubro com este tipo de fenómenos. Um ano para recordar sempre. Um Inverno fabuloso e agora uma Primavera destas!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2010 às 19:54)

Exelentes
Portugal agora é todos os dias


----------



## meteo (16 Abr 2010 às 20:09)

Espectacular! Ontem em Lisboa,hoje em Cascais,amanha em Oeiras... 
Parabéns a quem estava atento e no sitio certo!

Mas realmente hoje ás 18:30 ao passar na ponte 25 de Abril disse para quem ia comigo,que pelo aspecto do céu podia muito bem ter havido um tornado hoje..Estava céu negro,e parecia haver movimentos de nuvens para lados contrários! 

É verdade que agora há mais interesse nestes fenómenos,e que as pessoas estão mais atentas sobre estes assuntos,mas já me parecem demasiados tornados nos últimos 2 anos para o número ocorrido ser normal..E há 10 anos ou 20 também haviam máquinas fotográficas,ou pelo menos memória das pessoas...E não me lembro dos tornados chegarem quase a ser banais...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Abr 2010 às 21:39)

ultimamente isto anda em Força: Lisboa, Cascais, Tavira e quase outro em Vila Chã de Sá(ver interior norte e centro).

Bem, isto anda bonito, ai anda sim...


----------

